# Apache 2.2.27, don't see mod_status?



## klabacita (May 15, 2014)

Hi.

 I have a jail running Apache 2.2.27 under FreeBSD 10 x64.  I want to track Apache status, I edit my configuration and enable the file extra/http-info.conf.  But the manual says that we need mod_status. I checked my main configuration and don't see mod_status to enable, did we move this from Apache?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2014)

It's still there and turned on by default:

```
STATUS=on: mod_status
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2014)

```
$ httpd -M | grep status
Syntax OK
 status_module (shared)
```


```
$ pkg info -ix apache
apache22-2.2.27_2
```


----------



## klabacita (May 15, 2014)

My mistake, I didn't see the option when I built the port was there, sorry.

  Thanks DutchDaemon  :beer


----------

